# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  My quote with Dr Armani

## czarr01

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this site ,but been lurking for a while now. 

Based on hairlines , I chose a few doctors and have pretty much settled on the Armani clinic out of Beverly Hills, Ca. 

Primarily, my reason for choose Armani was the extremely detailed analysis that I received from Dr Baubac. He really impressed me during my call.  He was able to answer every question and concern I had as well as advise me on what's best for my hairline. He also did this is a non-salesman tone. He could have snagged me for the slight thinning on top of my crown, but he advised against doing any work to my crown area. I only need work done to my temple area and he wants to rebuild the slight recession to the side of my hair as well. Anyway, now the cost of such procedure. I would like opinions on my pricing. I think I got a steal, but would like feedback from more experienced individuals on this board.

Dr. Baubac said I would be one of his smaller cases.
Pricing breakdown is for 2000-2500 follicular units which will give me a full hairline with temple closure and complete coverage in zone 2 for a full look.

Type of Surgery is FUE

Cost of Surgery is 24k, HOWEVER, If I sign up in July or August , the price drops to *15k* plus they throw in some of their proprietary cell solution for 4 weeks which they claim cost 2700. This price includes all medications, follow up appointments and surgical room costs.

What do you think ? 15k seems like a very fair price for FUE ....
Thanks
Cz

----------


## chrisdav

czarr01,

Have you got any pictures of your current hair loss that you can post?

----------


## czarr01

For crown he advised me to try Minoxidil first.

----------


## chrisdav

I wouldn't do anything for now. 

That is a common sales trick in this industry that they are using regarding the pricing.

Read across all the forums and do even more research than you have currently. The clinic is notoriously known.

----------


## czarr01

Chris, can you just go ahead and give me the details of what you are referring to? I will do more research , but does this clinic not have a good reputation? 

please advise

My second option was Rahal ,but they quoted me 13k for Strip and close to 25k for FUE.

----------


## Dan26

> Chris, can you just go ahead and give me the details of what you are referring to? I will do more research , but does this clinic not have a good reputation? 
> 
> please advise
> 
> My second option was Rahal ,but they quoted me 13k for Strip and close to 25k for FUE.


 Guess it depends how big of an issue the $$$ is. I imagine there are financing options available. But Rahal has a great reputation, and is especially good, if not the best, at hairline work.

----------


## chrisdav

*Cost of Surgery is 24k, HOWEVER, If I sign up in July or August , the price drops to 15k* 

They should be charging the same price per graft all year round and having a surgery before a certain date should make no difference. It is a common sales trick played by unethical clinics in this industry.

I cannot possibly explain everything but I would advise not taking that offer up for now and researching intensely across all major forums, and then making a well rounded decision once you are fully informed.

Hair transplants are permanent and for life. Everyone has a limited donor supply and you cannot afford to waste any of that precious donor supply.

----------


## 25 going on 65

I strongly recommend a different clinic.

----------


## czarr01

Well this is disappointing , but I prefer to hear the truth so I really do appreciate everyone's opinion so far.  I hope to hear more so keep em coming. 

Sounds like I should go with Rahal , anybody else have an opinion or recommend a doctor?

Thanks
cz.

PS: hate to go offline because I want the feedback - be back later all.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I strongly recommend a different clinic.


 Wasn't Armani the best back in the day?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Wasn't Armani the best back in the day?


 http://www.alviarmani.com/forum/Topic28-12-1.aspx

----------


## sausage

What! 15k as in £15,000 British Pounds?

You barely have any hairloss. If it costs £15,000 to fix your minimal loss it should cost £100,000 to fix my totally bald scalp.

This isn't the case......from a quick search someone had a HT with Feriduni and it cost him £9000 for 2500 grafts.

So maybe you do been 15,000 dollars and not pounds.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Wasn't Armani the best back in the day?


 He was known for extremely dense, low hairlines which at the time seemed very impressive because most known clinics were not doing them

However you will also find negative testimonials from guys who were dense packed yet their growth rate was just crap. I remember one in particular posted on multiple forums looking for help, I believe he spent all his money to travel from China and get an Armani transplant, and ended up with a horrible result (looked like 30% growth rate maximum). Armani's clinic ended up getting him suspended or banned from one of the sites he posted on (not this one)
Not to mention the ethics of dense packing a juvi hairline on a guy in his early 20s. A guy like that could stay on fin+minox every day and still be f*cked by his late 20s

There were guys in like 2008 who were aware of the donor limit issues but said "hey we will have hair multiplication in a few years with Intercytex, might as well dense pack my hairline/temples now." I hate to see what some of those guys look like now, particularly ones who did not stick with DHT inhibs. 

Honestly all you have to do is look at the official website and see that they are not serious about showing what to expect from their work. Full of stylized "modeling" shots with weak lighting and angles, no video except interviewing them from a distance, and actually many of the showcased results are 5 years old....

Anyone who really wants to look into the possibility of getting an aggressive hairline restoration, I recommend a more serious clinic like Feriduni, Rahal, H&W

----------


## czarr01

Hi, I'm back.

Re: the 15k,  US dollars not pounds. 

Thanks for all the great responses thus far. 

At least I was close , I like both  Rahal & Feriduni however, I will take a look at hasson and Wong. 

Thanks All.

----------


## teg_101

> Hi, I'm back.
> 
> Re: the 15k,  US dollars not pounds. 
> 
> Thanks for all the great responses thus far. 
> 
> At least I was close , I like both  Rahal & Feriduni however, I will take a look at hasson and Wong. 
> 
> Thanks All.


 Hasson & Wong do only do FUT (strip), but they are good at what they do.  One thing as you to be careful about is FUT vs FUE.  Do your home work, and take your time before deciding your clinic, and the type of surgery you want to under go.  While FUT can produce some impressive results, remember, one your cut, your cut.  Best of luck in your final decision.

----------


## czarr01

Good Grief, this is getting tough. 

could someone put me out of my misery and just tell me who the top doctors are for Frontal ? this is becoming exhausting.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Good Grief, this is getting tough. 
> 
> could someone put me out of my misery and just tell me who the top doctors are for Frontal ? this is becoming exhausting.


 Rahal, Ferundi

----------


## 25 going on 65

I agree Rahal and Feriduni impress me most with their hairlines (but to be fair, there are probably amazing cases by other good doctors that I just have not had the pleasure to see)

However this H&W result really impressed me and made me realize they can compete with anyone for hairlines, but usually do not go this aggressive:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnbjHEJULPI

(And that guy's hair is caked with gel and brushed straight up/back!)

teg brings up a good point that H&W only do strip. Definitely a consideration.

----------


## L21c

> I strongly recommend a different clinic.


  May I ask why? thank you

----------

